# diagnosis 786.50 VS 413.9



## reichtina320 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello!

Can any one explain when a cardiologist would use 786.50 vs 413.9 - both are chest pain and when I look up the definitions I do not see a difference.  AHA coding clinic, I cannot find anything that differentiates between the two either.

HELP!

Thanks!
Tina Reich
RAF Coder/Educator


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 6, 2013)

I always use 413.9 when the physician indicates, "angina," and I use 786.50 when only "Chest pain" is documented. 

413.9 Angina Pectoris - is a clinical syndrome due to myocardial ischemia caused by atherosclerotic heart disease,but may be due to coronary artery spasms, severe aortic stenosis...

786.50 Chest Pain - Unspecified chest pain, unknown cause. 

Also, notice that 413.9 is in the "Diseases of Circulatory System" whereas 786.50, chest pain, is a symptom. 

So IMO it is not just like chest pain, rather, it is more serious. 

HTH


----------

